# Diagnose the source of my oil burning smell



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

2.8l V6 with 103k miles.

Whenever the climate control fan is on and the car is stopped at an idle I get a pretty foul burning oil smell in the cabin. The recirc button helps but I can't figure out the leak for the life of me. I've recently replaced the following:
1. Cam chain tensioner gaskets
2. Valve cover gaskets
3. PCV hoses (Spider hose + hose between intake manifold and spider)

Cam sprockets gaskets were NOT changed because they were perfectly dry. When I let it idle with the hood popped I don't see any puffs of smoke. I can't really see the exhaust so maybe it's still burning off the oil from when it leaked 

Where else could this darn thing be leaking oil and hitting the cats / exhaust??


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

I recently had this same problem and followed your same train of thought. 

After much money and wasted time on those valve cover gaskets I spend about $3.00 and 5 minutes replacing the cam plugs. No smell since!

Very Very easy. Look on audiworld for instructions but basically you use a hammer and long flat-head screwdriver on the edge of the old plugs. Use a rag with a little brake cleaner to clean the surfaces and simply push the new ones in place with your hand with no sealant.

Here is a link to the plugs I'm talking about.

Autohausaz - 2.8 cam plug


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

frankinstyn said:


> I recently had this same problem and followed your same train of thought.
> 
> After much money and wasted time on those valve cover gaskets I spend about $3.00 and 5 minutes replacing the cam plugs. No smell since!
> 
> ...


Ordered, thanks a bunch!


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

How many plugs are on the engine? 4?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

Just two. On the back side of both heads. The passenger side one can be a little hard to get to but not impossible.


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

On the passenger side plug, use some electrical tape to hold the cap so you don't drop it into the black hole.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Awesome, thanks for all of the help. I ordered 4, not sure how I arrived at that number but I was in a hurry to catch the bus home.


----------

